# Vfs tracking



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, last week i applied for PR at VFS , everything ok, a day after i applied i checked the status on my application and it said that my application has been sent to Pretoria Head Office, and it hasnt changed since then, so does anyone know how long will it take for the status to change?will VFS or Head Office send me a sms at soon as they start with my application???thaks


----------



## rue (Oct 1, 2014)

Pitadeon said:


> Hi, last week i applied for PR at VFS , everything ok, a day after i applied i checked the status on my application and it said that my application has been sent to Pretoria Head Office, and it hasnt changed since then, so does anyone know how long will it take for the status to change?will VFS or Head Office send me a sms at soon as they start with my application???thaks


My status has never changed since 13 September .I applied on the 5th of September.its now more than 8 weeks since I submitted it at VFS Pretoria.When I call VFS they say it will only change when they get response from DHA.I am still waiting ,good luck


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

my wife is already at week 17 waiting and still no change to her change to the tracking status..


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

capetonian101 said:


> my wife is already at week 17 waiting and still no change to her change to the tracking status..


Hi capetonian

Did your wife Apply for PR permit ir TR visa?


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

she applied for a change of conditions on her TP for her to be able to work


----------



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

My tracking changed the date it was sent to home affairs and I was told that it was because it was complete at home affairs and would be back at the application office within a week or so. A week after it first changed, I was able to pick it up. This was 17 weeks after I applied though. 

But just keep an eye on the date it says it was sent to HA and if it changes, it means there has been some progress.


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just got hold of vfs helpline and they giving me the same story as the last 2 week.
our application has been finalized and only needs to be sended back to Vfs cape town.I don't really believe a word anymore they saying


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

capetonian101 said:


> she applied for a change of conditions on her TP for her to be able to work


I have been in Cape Town for over 6 months now. Been actively looking for a job and finding out how to go about applying for work endorsement on my spousal visa (which was applied in my home country Singapore). Do I really need to submit a new medical report and radiology report? And police certificate from Singapore/SA? I feel quite disheartened to hear about the results of this application. Do you think I might be able to fly back to Singapore and apply from the SA high commission there?

Could someone who has went through this process list down the documents I need to submit for this application? Without an income, money means a lot if it means I have to spend so much money on getting nothing in return.


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

j0ty said:


> I have been in Cape Town for over 6 months now. Been actively looking for a job and finding out how to go about applying for work endorsement on my spousal visa (which was applied in my home country Singapore). Do I really need to submit a new medical report and radiology report? And police certificate from Singapore/SA? I feel quite disheartened to hear about the results of this application. Do you think I might be able to fly back to Singapore and apply from the SA high commission there?
> 
> Could someone who has went through this process list down the documents I need to submit for this application? Without an income, money means a lot if it means I have to spend so much money on getting nothing in return.


You would be able to do it here at VFS Cape Town.You would only need to pay the ridicules fee for VFS R1350.
You must submit the same documents as with you spouse visa and also a some additional documents like an job offer.
I suppose you got your spouse visa before these new laws and VFS that's it takes much longer and no one can tell you wats going on wile the application has been given in.
My wife is still waiting and she submitted her application on 17/07/2014
Best of luck


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you for your response...since I have not stayed in SA for over a year, I do not need the police cert in SA then.

Just ridiculous that I have to pay to get all my medicals done, give them a processing fee and wait for weeks for them to make a decision that should be approved anyway. And it just baffles me why they need a new set of medicals when we have already submitted them in our first TPV application!


----------

